
Hex-Rays IDA 7.0 freeware version - turlando
https://twitter.com/IgorSkochinsky/status/959424363765354498
======
natvert
Anybody know how this new release compares with
[https://github.com/radare/radare2](https://github.com/radare/radare2) ?

~~~
server_bot
Obviously it's biased, but the Radare site has a comparison table with "IDAPro
demo" (i.e. the older IDA Free, v5.0), maybe it will be updated soon:
[http://rada.re/r/cmp.html](http://rada.re/r/cmp.html)

------
server_bot
I can't really complain, this is definitely an improvement, but there's still
no IDAPython support for scripting - just the archaic IDC :(

